

Is reddit down? - twism
http://www.reddit.com

======
DougBTX
It is for me - was waiting for someone to post this :-)

~~~
naish
Likewise here. Hickups with the rewrite?

------
edu
FYI: <http://blog.reddit.com/2007/08/reddit-downtime.html>

------
joshwa
It's back up... and for some reason it seems like without the heavy traffic,
the quality of posts on the front page is way up. Could just be a coincidence,
though...

------
NoellyB
Been down for almost an hour that I know of. This site is my next-stop on the
morning list... so I got here a 'tad' earlier. ;)

------
edu
Down for me for about one hour and a half. Now it is up.

------
mpc
down for 1hr for me

------
jkush
It's back up now.

------
nickb
it's up :)

